# Deponia im Test: Adventure-Hit mit Comic-Charme und vielen guten Gags



## Felix Schuetz (19. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Deponia im Test: Adventure-Hit mit Comic-Charme und vielen guten Gags* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Deponia im Test: Adventure-Hit mit Comic-Charme und vielen guten Gags


----------



## milamagic (19. Januar 2012)

Mir hat Harvey Neue Augen gefallen bzw. gefällt noch^^ und entsprechend freue ich mich natürlich auch auf Deponia. Eigentlich ist deine Kritik, ja fast das größte Lob am Spiel, weil wenn man zum Ende des Spiels hin, so begeistert ist, dass man am liebsten nur weiter weiter und weiter spielen will, muss das Game ja alles richtig machen^^. 

Also alle schön kaufen gehen, damit wir dann bald Deponia 2 spielen dürfen


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Januar 2012)

Wo ist denn der Test hin? Wurde dieser wieder entfernt?


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Januar 2012)

Ich schätze mal der Test wurde zu früh veröffentlicht und sollte heute noch gar nicht erscheinen, kommt aber bestimmt bald wieder.


----------



## Prime85 (19. Januar 2012)

Heute vormittag war der Test mal kurz da, ich konnte ihn noch lesen. Anscheinend ging er aber eine Woche zu früh online. 
Die Wertung war: 



Spoiler



84%


 

Edit: Er war dann doch nur einen Tag zu früh


----------



## Kleo (20. Januar 2012)

Der Test macht auf jeden Fall Lust auf mehr. Auch wenn das Setting nicht ganz mein Fall ist, scheint es gut genug umgesetzt zu sein, dass sich ein Kauf lohnen könnte. Der Verzicht auf einen Kopierschutz ist besonders reizvoll.


----------



## thoner79 (20. Januar 2012)

Guter (Kurz) Test, steht alles drin was wichtig ist. Entscheidend ist für mich, dass sich die absurden Rätsel in Grenzen halten, die in den letzten Daedalic Titeln ja gerne mal auftauchten, wenn dann nur noch wildes Kombinieren weiter hilft. 
Allerdings habe ich meine Zweifel bei der hier angegebenen Spielzeit von 6-8 Stunden. Gamestar und Gamersglobal sprechen von ca. 12 Stunden. 
4-6 Stunden Differenz bei (Spiele) Redakteuren kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nur schwer vorstellen. Da hat Daedalic zum Testmuster wohl auch noch ne Komplettlösung mit rein gepackt..........


----------



## Felix Schuetz (20. Januar 2012)

thoner79 schrieb:


> Guter (Kurz) Test, steht alles drin was wichtig ist. Entscheidend ist für mich, dass sich die absurden Rätsel in Grenzen halten, die in den letzten Daedalic Titeln ja gerne mal auftauchten, wenn dann nur noch wildes Kombinieren weiter hilft.
> Allerdings habe ich meine Zweifel bei der hier angegebenen Spielzeit von 6-8 Stunden. Gamestar und Gamersglobal sprechen von ca. 12 Stunden.
> 4-6 Stunden Differenz bei (Spiele) Redakteuren kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nur schwer vorstellen. Da hat Daedalic zum Testmuster wohl auch noch ne Komplettlösung mit rein gepackt..........


 Quatsch, wir testen Adventures nie mit Lösung. Mir ist schleierhaft, wie man bei Deponia auf 12 Stunden Spielzeit kommen soll. Aber ich kann nicht für andere Tester sprechen. Btw hab ich heute auch schon in anderen Artikeln was von 6 bis 8 Stunden gelesen. Aber das ist bei Adventures letztendlich eh relativ - manche brauchen länger, manche sind schneller durch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Januar 2012)

Wenn's 50 Euro kosten würde, wäre die Spielzeit etwas dünn. Da es aber nur 28 Euro kostet, ist das noch verkraftbar. Ich freu mich schon sehr auf nächsten Freitag und werd's mir auf jeden Fall holen. Erstens wegen der guten Qualität und zweitens um so einen Entwickler zu unterstützen, der sich mal erfrischend von dem ganzen DRM- und Plattformwahn abhebt. Sowas muss man einfach kaufen. 
Nur das mit dem offenen Ende ist echt schade.


----------



## heinz-otto (20. Januar 2012)

Habs schon vorbestellt!


----------



## Prime85 (20. Januar 2012)

heinz-otto schrieb:


> Habs schon vorbestellt!


 Dito  Da der Humor so ein wenig was von Futurama und den Simpsons hat, habe ich mich dann doch dazu entschlossen.

Außerdem ist der Preis günstig und Daedalic hat bis jetzt immer wirklich gute Adventures gemacht und verzichtet auch noch auf den Kopierschutz.


----------



## Maniator (22. Januar 2012)

Laut Gamestar sollen die Nachfolger übrigens bald folgen:



			
				Gamestar.de schrieb:
			
		

> Deponia ist als Trilogie angelegt und die nächsten Teile sollen bald (Teil 2 noch in diesem Jahr) folgen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (23. Januar 2012)

Maniator schrieb:


> Laut Gamestar sollen die Nachfolger übrigens bald folgen:


Wir äußern uns nicht zu Gerüchten.


----------



## Wamboland (26. Januar 2012)

Würde aber den günstigen Preis erklären - es ist sozusagen ein verstecktes Episoden Spiel


----------



## Prime85 (5. Februar 2012)

Ich habe Deponia heute zu Ende gespielt und bin wirklich begeistert. Die humorvolle Geschichte mit den tollen Charakteren, die erstklassige Vertonung und die originellen Rätsel sind einfach spitze. An dem Spiel muss man die Minuspunkte wirklich mit der Lupe suchen. Ich habe keinen Cent bereut den ich für Deponia ausgegeben habe.


----------

